# Lachen



## Chimel

Welk voorwendsel wordt met het werkwoord _lachen_ gebruikt in de betekenis "zich ten kosten van iemand vermaken" (in het Frans: "rire *de* quelqu'un")?

Hoe zou je bv vertalen: "Il ne faut pas rire d'une personne handicapée?"
Je moet niet met/van/over... een gehandicapte persoon lachen?

Spontaan zou ik zeggen: "Je moet niet met een gehandicapte persoon lachen", maar betekent dit niet "samen met hem", wat natuurlijk niet de bedoeling is?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik zou zeggen "lachen om".

bijv. Je moet niet om zijn handicap lachen.

brown


----------



## Kayla321

Dat lijkt me een goeie. Of anders eventueel uitlachen: je moet een gehandicapte niet uitlachen.


----------



## Chimel

Hartelijk dank aan jullie beiden !

Dus, "met iemand lachen" kan alleen maar betekenen "samen met hem lol hebben (eventueel *om* iemand anders)", ja?

In zekere zin is het wat spijtig voor mij want ik schrijf iets over humor, waarbij ik probeer te tonen dat echte humor (in tegenstelling tot ironie, sarcasme enz.) niet ten koste van een slachtoffer mag zijn, maar dit "slachtoffer" altijd moet betrekken bij het lachen. En ik dacht: tiens, in het Nederlands zeggen ze toch "met iemand lachen" waar wij zeggen "rire de quelqu'un". Het zou een mooi voorbeeld en een mooi argument zijn, dat een taal zelf dat idee van "met iemand" zou hebben ontwikkeld.

Maar als jullie zeggen "om iemand lachen", dan kan ik dat voorbeeld niet aanhalen, natuurlijk... 



> Of anders eventueel uitlachen: je moet een gehandicapte niet uitlachen


Juist voor mijn eigen info: is dat niet wat sterker, echt "belachelijk maken"?


----------



## Joannes

Ik heb het altijd omgekeerd gehoord: 'je mag om iemand lachen maar niet met iemand', waarbij *met iemand lachen* dus naar 'uitlachen' neigt.

Zelf gebruik ik voor beide betekenissen *met* zonder betekenisverschil, zelden *om*.


----------



## HKK

Ik zeg net als Joannes "Je mag niet lachen met een gehandicapte". De betekenis "lachen [[samen]] met iemand" is in strijd met mijn taalgevoel en doet voor mij aan als een anglicisme "I'm laughing with you not at you".

Om de betekenis van meerdere mensen die samen lachen uit te drukken zou ik eerder zeggen "Joris en Leen zaten/stonden samen te lachen". Niet "Joris lachte met Leen", want dat klinkt voor mij alsof Joris Leen uitlacht.


----------



## Kayla321

Kennelijk is dat verschillend in NL en B, want voor mij is *met *iemand lachen juist erg gezellig  terwijl *om *iemand lachen niet erg aardig is. Iemand uitlachen is ook niet aardig, en heeft inderdaad meer van "nènèè nènèè nèè, jij bent stom", compleet met wijzend vingertje.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

In Nederland betekent _lachen met:_ plezier maken met:

_Met hem kan je echt lachen / je kan goed met hem lachen_, betekent dat je een gezellige avond met hem kan hebben. 

_Hij lachte om haar spraakgebrek_ heeft iets geniepigs en achterbaks, iets wat je niet behoort te doen.

_Hij lachte haar uit_ is nog sterker, respectloos, in haar gezicht.


----------



## jacquesvd

Brownpaperbag said:


> In Nederland betekent _lachen met:_ plezier maken met:
> 
> _Met hem kan je echt lachen / je kan goed met hem lachen_, betekent dat je een gezellige avond met hem kan hebben.
> 
> _Hij lachte om haar spraakgebrek_ heeft iets geniepigs en achterbaks, iets wat je niet behoort te doen.
> 
> _Hij lachte haar uit_ is nog sterker, respectloos, in haar gezicht.


 
In het Antwerpse zegt men grif 'met iemand lachen', maar op school leerde ik dat het 'om iemand lachen' moest zijn. Als ik dialect spreek zeg ik nog altijd 'met', als ik algemeen (beschaafd) spreek zeg ik 'om'.

Als je samen met iemand lacht, denk ik dat dit in Vlaanderen altijd door het extra woordje 'samen' tot uitdrukking wordt gebracht, vermoedelijk precies omdat  'met iemand lachen' gewoonlijk als 'om iemand lachen' zou begrepen worden.


----------



## Peterdg

Joannes said:


> Ik heb het altijd omgekeerd gehoord: 'je mag om iemand lachen maar niet met iemand', waarbij *met iemand lachen* dus naar 'uitlachen' neigt.
> 
> Zelf gebruik ik voor beide betekenissen *met* zonder betekenisverschil, zelden *om*.


Idem voor mij.


----------



## Timidinho

Volgens mij is er ook nog iemand 'toelachen' in Nederland. Dat is dan positief, dus niet uitlachen.


----------



## Chimel

Heel hartelijk dank aan iedereen ! Alweer een heel verrijkende discussie !

Dus kan ik in mijn bijdrage toch zeggen dat je in Vlaanderen althans "_met_ iemand lacht" waar de Fransen "rient de" en de Engelsen "are laughing at". Ik vind dat mooi van de Vlamingen...


----------

